# Betta Breeders in the USA?



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey everyone, Happy Easter! I have been searching around for an online breeder/seller of high quality or import Bettas, and have found a few but am still searching. I'll be upgrading my current boys to a 20 gallon long divided tank hopefully soon, and will have a few slots open for some new members.  I would still love to try spawning a pair this summer, so I'm partly looking for that, but also just nice healthy fish in general. If anyone knows of either a good website with decent shipping costs, or a LFS in the Dallas TX area, respond to this thread with links! Thanks!


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Are you a member of dfwfishbox.com? It has an Lfs map. Aquatic wonderland in Arlington is getting a shipment of bettas from tialand in next week. He only charges $15 per betta. I think they go quick but he also does special orders.


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

No, but I'll check it out now! You have no idea how bad I wanna find a LFS with imports. owo Thank you!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Check Aquabid. Martinismommy, Basement Bettas, Hopdiggity are all in the US and are decent sellers. I will say that for breeding quality fish the imports that Hopdiggity are selling aren't the best quality but are still pretty if your looking for a pet. She also offers free priority shipping.

Beat should be offering some of his MG juvies for sale in a few weeks however I'm not sure if they'll be breeding size by then. I also believed Dragonlady mentioned having some fish available too.


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

Alright, thank you!


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Youre welcome!  I have two black dragon plakats from there and love them. The owner David said the shipment is supposed to be in on Thursday. I live in Arlington so I have been stopping in on the weekends to check. It is a hard place to find. It is tucked in behind a mechanic shop/used car lot. He has some interesting fish. Mainly imports like flowerhorns, discus and arowanas. They do have a website www.aquaticwonderland.com


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay, I just emailed an asked about the incoming shipment.  This has made my day! Now I just have to find space for another tank. Heh...x]


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I refuse to buy any from Martinismommy until I feel ready to try breeding, they just seem so flipping perfect that I'd almost feel bad not breeding them, lol


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Tisia, I do believe MartinisMommy does have just pet quality bettas available at times as well.


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

bullsbettas on AB is in FL. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&Bullsbettas

Chard is is MO.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&Chard56

I know there are a few more as well....


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

These two - husband & wife team in Louisiana:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&84elmo2001

and:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&M1247m


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

I have a lot of nice fish available now....Depending on where you are located I may be willing to ship priority for $18.00..


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Martinismommy said:


> I have a lot of nice fish available now....Depending on where you are located I may be willing to ship priority for $18.00..


Do you have a link to your AB store? I can't seem to find you!!! :-(


----------

